# mate for our young ring-neck in Richmond CA



## darkstarling (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a bonded pair of rescue ring neck doves about 5 years old. This year we let them have a baby, a female now about 4 months old.

We would like to find a mate for our young one, ideally from SF Bay area so we can meet the bird before taking him on. We have emailed Mickacoo repeatedly with no response, so we are now looking elsewhere for a source.

We do have some concerns. 

First, father and daughter are exhibiting mating behavior (to the unhappiness of mom). Is there a possibility that our young one has bonded with dad and will reject a mate brought in from outside?

Second, how can we ensure success in introducing a new male? We are concerned about hostility from our older pair, especially the male. The birds do free range through our condo, including a large enclosed deck, so we are hoping socialization issues will be mitigated by space.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

darkstarling said:


> We have a bonded pair of rescue ring neck doves about 5 years old. This year we let them have a baby, a female now about 4 months old.
> 
> We would like to find a mate for our young one, ideally from SF Bay area so we can meet the bird before taking him on. We have emailed Mickacoo repeatedly with no response, so we are now looking elsewhere for a source.
> 
> ...


I think she will still be able to mate to a different male. You might want to keep her separate from dad until you've had her date and become bonded to someone else though. 

Do you have sleep cages? It might be best to keep the new pair where they don't see the older set for a while. Then once the young pair is bonded, maybe get everyone together on the closest to "neutral ground" or "unclaimed territory" as possible. Doves are kind of territorial sometimes. I know when I was setting Edmund up with his mate they had to have meetings in the bathroom before he could accept her because when I tried to let them both free fly in my room he spent the whole time keeping her off of "his" bookshelf and "his" things.


----------



## darkstarling (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Libis for the suggestions.

We did have a problem with Owlsley when we first introduced Harriet. They fought constantly and we had to separate them. We were able to manage the environment so each could view the other through a glass window. They would sit preening a few inches apart, watching each other through the glass. After a few weeks we re-introduced them and Owlsley bonded instantly.

We will see how it goes when Owlsley is introduced to a new male in his space. Hopefully having Harriet and and baby Kiko around will have introduced him to the concept of sharing.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I think have a contact of someone in the Bay Area who does Dove rescue...I am gonna have to dig it out....but please send me a PM later today reminding me to get it for you.

Mickacoo has a...thing.....first priority is always King Pigeons....enough said.....


----------

